# Dragonstone shrimp scape *now with shrimp!*



## DaveFish (Oct 7, 2011)

Wow, looks very well balanced. Mysterious and dark like a Dragon lair! Yeah do short plants sag, ferns, chain sword. Looks great! Thanks again! Dave


----------



## chocological (Nov 13, 2012)

Thats a lot of rock..


----------



## CheyLillymama22 (Jun 9, 2013)

I love this scape! Amazing.


----------



## MikeP_123 (Aug 31, 2008)

The contours are great! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cokers (Aug 15, 2011)

Ooh nice!
I think that you should sparsely plant it with low lying plants and make it into a sort of desolate mountain range. Right now it's giving off this dark ominous vibe which I think is just awesome.


----------



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

Cokers, I think you are right.

Anyone have suggestings for low plants for this? The substrate is ecocomplete, and it's lit with a fugeray, so the lighting isn't too bright. There will be minimal fert too....


----------



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

Rocks looks good. The substrate seems high at the front though, it does give nice contours. If using low lighting, could try mosses ?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Mar 13, 2013)

Woah, awesome scape. Love the darkness to it. I would personally go minimal with planting.


----------



## Cokers (Aug 15, 2011)

Any updates?


----------



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm waiting for the plants I want to get in stock... I've got some minnows living in there for the time being, to develop some biofilm and keep the bacteria alive.

I'll post another picture when it is planted!

Thanks for the advice from everyone!


----------



## TheNamelessPoet (May 17, 2012)

what a fantastic scape!!! I LOVE it!!!


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Seriously cannot wait to see this planted!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

Okay, I finally was able to put most of the plants in yesterday.










I will still probably add a few more Anubias nana and Anubias nana petite.

I've got it stocked with mosquito fish to build up the bioload before I add the shrimp (I did a fishless cycle first).

Any thoughts?


----------



## CheyLillymama22 (Jun 9, 2013)

I love this.
I'm planning to order rock from davefish myself for my 50 gallon.
Are you going to add more moss to tye wood? I think thatd look really good!
just my opinion.


----------



## FungusTrooper (Jul 8, 2013)

Dang, this is awesome.


----------



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

CheyLillymama22 said:


> I love this.
> I'm planning to order rock from davefish myself for my 50 gallon.
> Are you going to add more moss to tye wood? I think thatd look really good!
> just my opinion.


I think I will keep the same amount of moss on it... it is willow moss. If it doesn't do well I may replace it with flame moss, if I can find any.

I suggest you buy more rocks than you think you will need... adding an extra 11 lbs made a huge difference to mine.

I was thinking about putting some more plants along the very back like anubias and/or needleaf fern. What do you all think?


----------



## Schreckeng (Jun 23, 2013)

I love this tank. What livestock are you thinking about?

EDIT: nvm I saw you said shrimp.


----------



## Markahsf (Feb 27, 2012)

This is easily one of the most dopest tanks I have ever seen. I've always loved the way black sand and black rock look in a planted tank tank. I do that with all my tanks and this one just blows me away.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Cokers (Aug 15, 2011)

Dang, looks awesome. Wish I had the dough to spend on my tank.


----------



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

Okay, we added a few more plants, and thanks to a member, the shrimp!




























Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Markahsf (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm bumping this because this is still one of my favorite tanks on this forum. Looks amazing. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY S4 ACTIVE using Tapatalk 2


----------

